# Finally warm an toasty. took forever to complete this task it seems



## TECHRESCUE (Nov 5, 2021)

Finally finished the fire table and the main room in my rig. nice and spacey now. picked up a new pup that needed a home.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Nov 6, 2021)

Fire table looks dangerous as all get up, but heat is heat! Pup looks happy to have a place too. Beautiful pup. How did you make that fire table? Looks prety dope.


----------



## TECHRESCUE (Nov 6, 2021)

I pulled the airmixer from a rv water heater and the regulator from a cheap propane stove. I can adjust the airmixer for mote blue or more orange and it sits under rock. Runs on lil greenie.


----------



## TECHRESCUE (Nov 7, 2021)

Propane is actually not dangerous to work with. You would have to try pretty hard to blow it up. Simply put a regulator on a rubber hose and turn on the can yes you will get a fireball. But it will just sit the and burn as a forced stream. When you cut it off it does backtrack like gas. It will just extuiguish itself


----------

